# Como ajustar Bias en un amplificador FM de 300w ?



## rolapolas (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola amigos , tengo una consulta ,contamos con una pequeña emisora de radio escolar de 100w de potencia final ,y ahora queria adquirir la siguiente placa mediante e-bay http://www.ebay.com/itm/LINEAR-POWE...t=US_Ham_Radio_Amplifiers&hash=item20b074728e 
Con el fin de aumentar nuestra potencia , el problema ahora es como se ajustan las ''bias'' , ya que no soy experto en electronica tan solo tengo una idea general . Desde ya muchas gracias y a espera de una respuesta . Rodrigo .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola caro rolapolas, tenga en mente que ese amplificador linear que quieres adquirir requer una excitaciõn de no mas que 4 Wattios y tu emissor actual es de 100 wattios , portanto usteds tiene que reduzir eses 100 Wattios a 4 Wattios o mejor tiene que sacar los 4 Wattios internamiente dese equipo para excitar correctamiente lo amplificador lineal en questõn . No se orbide de un generoso dissipador de calor agregado a ese amplificador mas circuitos de protecciõn de potencias reflejadas y exesso de calientamiento en caso de falha en la refrigeraciõn a aire forzado (falha en las ventoinhas), una buena fuente de unos 45 Voltios por 15 Amperios bien filtrada tanbien. Quanto a la polarizaciõn de gate de lo transistor MosFet (MRF151G) es sinples sin exitacion aplicada (RF IN) ayuste lo potenciometro de polarizaciõn de gate para que la alimentaciõn de dreno (45 Voltios) consuma unos 200mA con auxilio de um miliamperimetro inserido en serie y listo , saque lo miliamperimetro canbie por un amperimetro de 10Amperes de fondo de escala ,conecte en la salida un Wattimetro con 500Wattios de fondo de escala mas una carga fictia capaz de andar a 300Wattios minimos ,  aplique los 4 Wattios de excitaciõn y haora lo modulo amplificador debe consumir entre 8 y 10 Amperios con una salida de mas de 250 Wattios hasta unos 300 Wattios. 
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rolapolas (Oct 29, 2013)

Gracias Daniel Lòpez por tu respuesta , tengo bien en cuenta eso de que debo reducir la potencia , no tendre problema ya que la primer etapa de nuestra emisora es un transmisor digital con potencia variable de 2 a 15 wattios .Lo que todavía no termine de comprender del todo como ajustar las bias porque no se mucho portugues ,y se cosas muy basicas de electrónica pero bueno tengo amperimetro al menos que se que lo voy a necesitar , si alguien es tan amable de explicarme un poco mas claro el ajuste de bias soy todo oidos , desde ya muchas gracias y a espera de una pronta respuesta . Rodrigo


----------



## elgriego (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola rolapolas,Como bien dice el amigo Daniel ! El Ajuste es el siguiente,con la etapa final (el pallet)alimentada y con carga fantasma ,sin excitacion,se debe medir el consumo sobre el +b del amplificador y ajustarlo, a aproximadamente 200ma,Luego aplicar la excitacion entre 4W y 7W,(NO MAS) y colocando ahora ,en serie con el +b un amperimetro capas de medir 10 amp a fondo de escala, medir un consumo de aprox 7,5 amp con 48v En esas condiciones la etapa estaria entregando aprox 250 w ,Por supuesto que pueden existir deferencias en funcion de la fcia,ya que la etapa no es 100% Lineal


Saludos.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 29, 2013)

Bueno, voi tentar sener mas claro : para que usteds logre ayustar la polarizaciõn correcta (Bias) , premero : sin excitacion de RF (excitador apagado)y con una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios por 300 Wattios de dissipacion minima  conectada en la salida de tu amplificador lineal, adicione un miliamperimetro in serie con lo +B ( 45 hasta 48 Voltios) y ayuste lo potenciometro de Bias para tener una leitura de 200mA. Canbie lo miliamperimetro por un amperimetro de 10 Amperios de fondo de escala y ascienda lo excitador , haora la corriente medida por lo amperimetro deve sener algo en torno de 8,5 amperios y la potencia de salida deve sener de 250 wattios o mas .
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rolapolas (Oct 30, 2013)

Gracias muchachos estoy entendiendo bien ahora , lo que no comprendo es donde colocar el miliamperimetro que me debe marcar 200ma ,adjunto una imagen de donde creo que va .
Desde ya gracias !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 30, 2013)

!OK ,tu imagen estas correcta !, premero use un miliamperimetro y sin excitacion ayuste lo pontenciometro para que lo transistor MosFet absorva 200mA en la alimentaciõn de 48Voltios., despues canbie lo miliamperimetro por un amperimetro de 10 Amperios de fondo de escala , ascienda lo excitador y mui inportante no orbide la carga fictia de 50 Ohmios por 300Wattios conectada en la salida de tu amplificador , porque sin el usteds estropea lo transistor en segundos,y no se orbide tanbien de un generoso dissipador de calor agregado a tu amplificador senon usteds estropea el transistor en segundos por sobrecalientamento.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rolapolas (Oct 30, 2013)

Gracias Daniel López , he adquirido el amplificador FM ,solo debo esperar que llegue , nuevamente muchas gracias por aclarar mis dudas ! Otro abrazo !


----------



## raulin1966 (Jun 13, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro rolapolas, tenga en mente que ese amplificador linear que quieres adquirir requer una excitaciõn de no mas que 4 Wattios y tu emissor actual es de 100 wattios , portanto usteds tiene que reduzir eses 100 Wattios a 4 Wattios o mejor tiene que sacar los 4 Wattios internamiente dese equipo para excitar correctamiente lo amplificador lineal en questõn . No se orbide de un generoso dissipador de calor agregado a ese amplificador mas circuitos de protecciõn de potencias reflejadas y exesso de calientamiento en caso de falha en la refrigeraciõn a aire forzado (falha en las ventoinhas), una buena fuente de unos 45 Voltios por 15 Amperios bien filtrada tanbien. Quanto a la polarizaciõn de gate de lo transistor MosFet (MRF151G) es sinples sin exitacion aplicada (RF IN) ayuste lo potenciometro de polarizaciõn de gate para que la alimentaciõn de dreno (45 Voltios) consuma unos 200mA con auxilio de um miliamperimetro inserido en serie y listo , saque lo miliamperimetro canbie por un amperimetro de 10Amperes de fondo de escala ,conecte en la salida un Wattimetro con 500Wattios de fondo de escala mas una carga fictia capaz de andar a 300Wattios minimos ,  aplique los 4 Wattios de excitaciõn y haora lo modulo amplificador debe consumir entre 8 y 10 Amperios con una salida de mas de 250 Wattios hasta unos 300 Wattios.
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.




Hola:
Yo tengo algo parecido, bueno debo cambiar 2 MRF151G de un equipo de  600 watts
me dijieron que ajustara el bias a 90mA con 48 volts
pregunta  esto es por cada pallet o mejor dicho por cada transistor?

que ocurre si caluclo los 90mA pero con 49 o 50 volts ya que a veces ,pese a tener una fuente Meanwell S-1000-48 la red de 220 varia y quiero que el rango este seguro para no sobreexigir
los transistores y no quemarlos
el amplificador es clase B con splitter y combinador

que potencia de entrada me sugieren para no sobrepasar? y dar los 600 watts?
sera conveniente sacar transitoriamente el splitter y el combinador y probar cada pallet por separado para que queden iguales en el ajuste?


para hacer las pruebas tengo wattimetro pero carga tan grande no, sin embargo no se si se podra conectar a la antena fisica que la medimos y tiene una ROE de 1.0  52 omhs de impedancia y X=2( con analizador MFJ )

nota el fabricante dice que el bias esta ajustado a 1.7 volts y no se ha movido,pero no se si con los 1.7 volts en el bias habra realmente un consumo de 90 mA( sin exitacion claro)

RESPETANDO EL RANGO a mayor tension de alimentacion y menor tension en el bias  que ocurre?
nesesita mas   o nesesita menos exitacion     FRECUENCIA OP 98.5 Mhz FM

nota: antes del pote de ajuste del bias hay un regulador de voltage 7805 y unas resistencias y condensadores


----------



## elgriego (Jun 13, 2014)

Hola Raulin ,en este post ,se hablo bastante de este tema.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tabla-transistores-rf-15572/index2.html


Saludos.


----------



## marcosqui (Ago 26, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno, voi tentar sener mas claro : para que usteds logre ayustar la polarizaciõn correcta (Bias) , premero : sin excitacion de RF (excitador apagado)y con una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios por 300 Wattios de dissipacion minima  conectada en la salida de tu amplificador lineal, adicione un miliamperimetro in serie con lo +B ( 45 hasta 48 Voltios) y ayuste lo potenciometro de Bias para tener una leitura de 200mA. Canbie lo miliamperimetro por un amperimetro de 10 Amperios de fondo de escala y ascienda lo excitador , haora la corriente medida por lo amperimetro deve sener algo en torno de 8,5 amperios y la potencia de salida deve sener de 250 wattios o mas .
> !Fuerte abrazo !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


Hola Daniel, tengo un pallet para MRF151G con transistor marca Larcan SRF3943-2, el técnico que me dono el transistor me dice que es igual a MRF151G, busque hoja de datos pero no encontré nada de data del SRF3943-2!

Te comento y no logro pasar de los 20mA de Bias, hice el procedimiento descrito y llego a los 2.7v de Bias pero no sobrepasa los 20mA. Pero funciona y obtenido 250W. pero tengo dudas que algo este mal y quemar el transistor!!

Lo tengo funcionando con estos parámetros:
Bias: 1.6v
Alimentación: 48v
Corriente del pallet: 8Amper
Potencia Exitacion: 3w
Potencia salida: 250W

Funciona pero me preocupa no poder ajustar correctamente la corriente del Bias.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2021)

marcosqui dijo:


> Hola Daniel, tengo un pallet para MRF151G con transistor marca Larcan SRF3943-2, el técnico que me dono el transistor me dice que es igual a MRF151G, busque hoja de datos pero no encontré nada de data del SRF3943-2!
> 
> Te comento y no logro pasar de los 20mA de Bias, hice el procedimiento descrito y llego a los 2.7v de Bias pero no sobrepasa los 20mA. Pero funciona y obtenido 250W. pero tengo dudas que algo este mal y quemar el transistor!!
> 
> ...


Bueno , quizaz no logre sacar los bendictos 200mA de curriente quiescente porque ese nuevo transistor LDMOS que te fue regalado necesite de algo mas que solamente 2,7Voltios en su VGS.
!La dica que te dejo es que NO toque en nada , time que gaña NO si canbia !
Si al acaso NO tuviese en las manos  la potenzia final deseada ( 250W) , ay si podrias tentar sacar un poco  mas de curriente quiesciente dese nuevo transistor , pero como ahora si queda ya es bueno !
!OJO con la potenzia reflejada de la Antena , eso si tiene poder para estropiar lo transistor !
!Te recomendo altamente poner ( o ayustar) un protector de ROE que salte con una ROE major que 2:1 en la salida de Antena!
Dudas adicionaes , pregunte es un gusto platicar sobre ese tema.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2021)

marcosqui dijo:


> Hola Daniel, tengo un pallet para MRF151G con transistor marca Larcan SRF3943-2, el técnico que me dono el transistor me dice que es igual a MRF151G, busque hoja de datos pero no encontré nada de data del SRF3943-2!
> 
> Te comento y no logro pasar de los 20mA de Bias, hice el procedimiento descrito y llego a los 2.7v de Bias pero no sobrepasa los 20mA. Pero funciona y obtenido 250W. pero tengo dudas que algo este mal y quemar el transistor!!
> 
> ...


Caro Don marcosqui mirando mejor para la foto posteada arriba puedo veer claramente que lo conector UHF henbra enpleyado en la salida de RF es un pedorro Chino , ese totalmente inadecuado a la frequenzia y potenzia aca enpleyada .
!Te recomendo altamente a olvidar ese tipo de conector que es una verdadera porqueria , busque por conectores UHF henbra con ayslamento de Téflon !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 26, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> es un *pedorro* Chino


Y luego dicen que no tenemos influencia en el lenguaje brasileño...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y luego dicen que no tenemos influencia en el lenguaje brasileño...


No pudemos olvidar que la lenguagen enpleyada aca por eses pagos ( Foro) es predominantemente Española , portanto hablemos tal cual .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## marcosqui (Ago 26, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Caro Don marcosqui mirando mejor para la foto posteada arriba puedo veer claramente que lo conector UHF henbra enpleyado en la salida de RF es un pedorro Chino , ese totalmente inadecuado a la frequenzia y potenzia aca enpleyada .
> !Te recomendo altamente a olvidar ese tipo de conector que es una verdadera porqueria , busque por conectores UHF henbra con ayslamento de Téflon !
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


jeje si son muy pedorros pero era lo que tenia para probar pero ya tengo encargados nuevos conectores plata teflon y ademas voy a ponerle N. La semana próxima comento alguna novedad. Gracias
Saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## netandino (Ago 31, 2021)

marcosqui dijo:


> Hola Daniel, tengo un pallet para MRF151G con transistor marca Larcan SRF3943-2, el técnico que me dono el transistor me dice que es igual a MRF151G, busque hoja de datos pero no encontré nada de data del SRF3943-2!
> 
> Te comento y no logro pasar de los 20mA de Bias, hice el procedimiento descrito y llego a los 2.7v de Bias pero no sobrepasa los 20mA. Pero funciona y obtenido 250W. pero tengo dudas que algo este mal y quemar el transistor!!
> 
> ...


Luego de ver tu mensaje recuerdo algunas cosas: el MOS originalmente usado creo fue otro. Ahora el transistor MOS SRF3943-2 es de 250W por tanto está bien, para tu sistema usa productos de buena calidad porque esos son los que restan siempre y al final terminas pagando caro por ahorrarte en esos detalles.


----------

